# Red triangle exclamatory on Top



## ibrostar (Oct 5, 2016)

When i sign in to my Amazon flex app on iPhone 5s it pops up " All available services are currently full & then the red exclamation triangle. Help appreciated.


----------



## ibrostar (Oct 5, 2016)

ibrostar said:


> When i sign in to my Amazon flex app on iPhone 5s it pops up " All available services are currently full & then the red exclamation triangle. Help appreciated.


.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ibrostar said:


> When i sign in to my Amazon flex app on iPhone 5s it pops up " All available services are currently full & then the red exclamation triangle. Help appreciated.


Have you ever not had that happen? I ask because my warehouse used to be android only and some still are


----------

